# Motion Control Lösung gesucht!



## LarsKrachen (17 September 2011)

Hallo,
ich bin neu in diesem Forum und suche eine Lösung für das folgende Problem:
Über einen PC (USB-Schnittstelle) soll ein Motion-Control-System mit drei Elektromotoren gesteuert werden (Lageregelung). Das Steuerprogramm wird eine Eigenentwicklung (MacBook!), dass die Sollwerte vorgibt und die Istwerte speichert. Ob über ADDA-Wandler oder digital über ein Bussystem ist egal. Gesucht ist die Elektronik zwischen PC und den drei Motoren. Notfalls kann die Regelung (PID) auch im PC realisiert werden, wünschenswert wäre aber eine reine Sollwertvorgabe. 
Die eingesetzten Motoren sind von der Firma Harmonic Drive AG:
1 x AC-Hohlwellen-Servoaktuator CHA-25A-160-L-M1024 mit Multiturn-Absolutwertgeber und Hiperface®Schnittstelle.
1 x DC-Servoactuator PMA-14A-50-01-E500ML mit Maxon DC-Servomotor RE35 mit Encoder, 500/Umdrehung.
und der dritte Motor ist noch nicht genau spezifiziert, aber ähnlich dem DC-Servoactuator.


----------



## Boxy (18 September 2011)

Kannst Dich da einmal bei Elmo (http://www.elmomc.com/) umschauen bzgl. den Reglern (Basoon und Harmonic).
Die kannst via Seriell ansprechen. Setzte diese auch gerade bei einem Harmonic Drive ein (FHA ...).
Elmo und Harmonic wird öfters eingesetzt wie mir Elmo gesagt hat!


----------

